# At ease with oneself?



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Having returned to the French town of 'Le Fleche' after an absence of some six years, I was relieved (no pun intended) to see that the double stall, open air convenience for gentlemen was still in place ajacent to the campsite aproaches.  This facility enables a Gentleman to take 'his ease' without ones female partner having to release her grip on ones arm....very civilised? indeed one could say it steadies ones aim? :lol: 

Why are the British so 'withdrawn' ? 8O 


It's reassuring in this ever-changing world, that some of the simpler things in life remain the same! :wink: 


Texas


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Texas said:


> This facility enables a Gentleman to take 'his ease' without ones female partner having to release ones grip on ones arm....very civilised? indeed one could say it steadies ones aim?


How very civilised indeed  depending on ones aim :wink:


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Takes a while to get rid of the English prissiness... (no spelling mistakes :lol: )


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Toilet*

Hi

I am not familiar with one of those places - is it a bit like the "pissoir"?

Rapide561


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

It looks similar to an old fashioned English Urinal with the large ceramic back, except there are two units joined as one, it is just stuck on to what looks like someones gable end, with no cover whatsoever, and in full view of whoever is strolling past.

Texas


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

In Amsterdam on Queens day only the ladies get privacy the men get triangular (plan view) plastic urinals the only privacy is afforded by standing close. As most bars close their toilets for the duration of the whole day long party and those that don't have long queues and a huge amount of beer is drunk, they are highly sought after.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I would prefer to wet myself than enter one of this horrendous contraptions.


----------

